# how long to wait till my next cycle?



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

my first cycle is nearly done and dusted, 10 weeks of test e at 500mg, ill be getting my next cycle ready soon, should i wait 10 weeks from my last shot or should i wait ten weeks from when my pct is finished, appreciate the help im getting on this forum especially g-man99!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Are you going to actually bother with PCT though? I personally don't see the point in coming off to them pump in more chemicals inside us for another 8 weeks etc, to then go back on...

I also highly doubt anyone's body has recovered in 8 weeks either.

You could either slowly taper down for a few weeks and totally come off, or you can cruise on say 125mg/week once every 7-10 days for 6 weeks then go back on again.

I am not advocating skipping PCT, but it does seem pointless IMO


----------



## cbaynham (Jul 27, 2009)

usuually have around 12 weeks off after pct so in total around 16 weeks


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

johnnyg said:


> my first cycle is nearly done and dusted, 10 weeks of test e at 500mg, ill be getting my next cycle ready soon, should i wait 10 weeks from my last shot or should i wait ten weeks from when my pct is finished, appreciate the help im getting on this forum especially g-man99!!! :thumbup1:


I would say do a PCT and come of for a good few months and see how you go - it's your first cycle.


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

chrisj22 said:


> Are you going to actually bother with PCT though? I personally don't see the point in coming off to them pump in more chemicals inside us for another 8 weeks etc, to then go back on...
> 
> I also highly doubt anyone's body has recovered in 8 weeks either.
> 
> ...


are you saying that you dont pct after a cycle? have you actually done this and still kept a good gain? i just shot my 2nd last injection this morning and will be finishing up next monday which will be week 10, i have read that tapering down is a waste of time and also if your saying to cruise for 6 weeks and then start again your body isnt getting the break it needs from the cycle, wouldnt it take a big toll on your body running aas for that length of time? id rather do my 10-12 weeks and give my body the break that it needs, i know boys that used never pct before and they ****ed off most of their gains, in my opinion thats why people start getting the so called roid rage when they lose all their hard work lol


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

im getting different opinions on this subject, some people on other forums are saying wait 10-12 weeks from my last injection and others are saying after pct and then some dont pct at all????? suppose each to their own!!


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

johnnyg said:


> im getting different opinions on this subject, some people on other forums are saying wait 10-12 weeks from my last injection and others are saying after pct and then some dont pct at all????? suppose each to their own!!


It is each to there own, but as I said it is your first cycle, so do a PCT, give your body a break and learn how to train when natty (which is not always easy when being on cycle).

End of the day if you cruise and then do another cycle - will you then be able to come of then???


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

ive just finished pct of my second cycle (14 weeks) so its will be a total of 20 weeks before im back on.

i say this now anyway.. sticking to it is another matter


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

Dagman72 said:


> It is each to there own, but as I said it is your first cycle, so do a PCT, give your body a break and learn how to train when natty (which is not always easy when being on cycle).
> 
> End of the day if you cruise and then do another cycle - will you then be able to come of then???


i dont like that idea anyway, prefer to do my 10-12 weeks and pct after!!!


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> ive just finished pct of my second cycle (14 weeks) so its will be a total of 20 weeks before im back on.
> 
> i say this now anyway.. sticking to it is another matter


how did your cycle go? good gains? what were you taking for your 2nd cycle?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

brilliant, from about 88 to 98kg, and now i've dropped to 97kg after cycle, lost barely anything. test blend, equipoise + Dbol kickstart.


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> brilliant, from about 88 to 98kg, and now i've dropped to 97kg after cycle, lost barely anything. test blend, equipoise + Dbol kickstart.


thats the job, ive gained about 14lb or so, 2 weeks left so must start eating a bit more to try and gain a bit more, ok for first cycle only taking test e so im happy enough with it, just hoping i dont drop to much


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

i kept every pound of my first cycle, test prop + winny 6 weeks


----------



## hardcore11 (Feb 27, 2011)

I need steroids !!


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> i kept every pound of my first cycle, test prop + winny 6 weeks


how did your pct go? clomid and nolva?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

yea no hcg, jus clomid nolva, 100/100/50/50, 20/20/20/20


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> yea no hcg, jus clomid nolva, 100/100/50/50, 20/20/20/20


my pct is similar, what about strength gains? lose any bit


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

ofcouse strength dropped, not in weight though jus for reps for me, 140kg benching easy 10 reps now im 6-8 ish


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

thats good goin, fairplay


----------

